# Guys asking for your number and they never call you?



## CharmedImSure (Jun 23, 2011)

Does this every happen to you?  

I've had it happen numerous times and I'm confused by it really.  I've narrowed it down to either they decided they're not into you later; they just do it for the game to see how many girls' numbers they can get; they're intimidated by you/scared to call you; or they just forgot ...

But it's like sometimes I wouldn't even give a second thought to a certain guy, but I give an email out just to be polite.  And feel weird after not hearing from a guy I'm not even interested in.  




  This one guy was soo persistent, so I just took his phone number/info down.  After I left, he chased me down and begged me for MY number.  And I never hear from him again...


----------



## divadoll (Jun 23, 2011)

Weird.  

I never got calls back because I gave them wrong numbers.  I didn't usually date strangers.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 23, 2011)

Next time a guy wants your number/email - have him give you his.

Then you decide if he is worth a date.


----------



## llehsal (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree with DragonFly.  Men act weird sometimes.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL I never gave out my number when I was single and now that I'm married I don't have to worry about it! LOL Just tell a guy who asks you, "I'm sorry but I don't give out my number. Here's my email address," and give him one set up just for dating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe he lost it?  I get email addresses from friends because they were wanting some info about something or other and I put it in my jean pocket and then I put it in a pile in my closet and I forget.

 I had some pretty insistent guys that wanted my #.  I've had guys try to talk to me while we were walking on the sidewalk and they were driving and then finally when we would not stop, they parked and ran to catch up with us.  They would not go away until they got my # so I swapped a digit. I've had men stop in the middle of the street in Mazatlan, Mexico, run across the street to ask us to take pictures with them.  ...when I was young, I used to attract a lot of impulsive men.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 24, 2011)

Another idea: Get a Google Voice number. It's free, you can most likely get a local number and have the phone calls forwarded to your cellphone/house phone. You won't then have to worry about giving out your real number.


----------



## Geek (Jun 24, 2011)

This is what I have.   
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another idea: Get a Google Voice number. It's free, you can most likely get a local number and have the phone calls forwarded to your cellphone/house phone. You won't then have to worry about giving out your real number.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird.
> 
> I never got calls back because I gave them wrong numbers.  I didn't usually date strangers.


Everyone is a stranger at some point...

Most younger guys are pigs.. and older too... they just try to play.  I said most.. not all..


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with dragon.  If you ladies ever meet a guy you're not that into or seems like a giant jerk  give him this number - 985-655-2500  ...go ahead call it see what he'll get   XD


----------



## divadoll (Jun 24, 2011)

I usually met them, become friends and then they ask me on dates and then I would accept.  I didn't like pick ups or chat ups and I had never given my actual # to anyone.



> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Everyone is a stranger at some point...
> ...


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Next time a guy wants your number/email - have him give you his.
> 
> Then you decide if he is worth a date.



yep, that's what I usually do...but in a few instances where I gave out an email, just out of boredom I guess? or a few times when the guy was cute, nothing..nadda


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had some pretty insistent guys that wanted my #.  I've had guys try to talk to me while we were walking on the sidewalk and they were driving and then finally when we would not stop, they parked and ran to catch up with us.  They would not go away until they got my # so I swapped a digit. I've had men stop in the middle of the street in Mazatlan, Mexico, run across the street to ask us to take pictures with them.  ...when I was young, I used to attract a lot of impulsive men.



yea, I have some pretty crazy stories as well.  It's worse when someone like me, no driver's license at 21 years old, relies on public transit for everything.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another idea: Get a Google Voice number. It's free, you can most likely get a local number and have the phone calls forwarded to your cellphone/house phone. You won't then have to worry about giving out your real number.



Ok I'll try it out when I start going out more. lol

But I was moreso hitting my head over why someone that I wasn't even into didn't call...Kind of a hit to my self esteem I guess.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 24, 2011)

iVE NEVER REALLY HAD THAT HAPPEN TO ME bUT I always used to give out the "reject #" out lol   When you called you heard a voice say "hello youve just been rejected"  etc. etc. &amp; yeah Thats when I was younger   Also Ive known guys who actually Do just need an ego boost from time to time &amp; although they have girlfriends They just want to see "if they still got it"  &amp; want to see how many numbers they can get!!  Its ridiculous But I suggest Not making a big deal out of it because it really isnt a big deal If he didnt call Than he wasnt really interested &amp; why would you want him to call right?  Make urself busy &amp; not wait around for some guy to call you so you wont even notice if he does or not!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 26, 2011)

Most of the time when I was in college and early 20's when I went to a club or something they never call when you give your number. I didnt take it personally, it happened to my friends too. Honestly, it seemed like they really didnt want a number, they wanted someone to go home with. That was our theory anyway, lol. That they were mad we didnt go home with them and just them a number. I did sometimes get phone calls back, only a few led to eventually dating, but I am married now so I dont have to worry about meeting people. I was set up on a blind date by a mutual friend.  Usually the ones that didnt call were the ones I didnt want to call me anyway. If I was really interested in someone, I sometimes got their number, but that was only if I could tell they were very shy and might be interested, since I am very shy too.


----------

